# Turkey broadheads



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this subject can get into a pis sing match, but I'm just looking for information on what to use. 

I've been out of hunting for about 10 years now and I've decided to go turkey hunting this fall. I'm used to using the old fixed blade 100 grain Razorback's for hunting deer and turkey, but with today's technology I'm looking to switch over to mechanical broadheads. I've been looking at the Grim Reapers and the Rage brands. 

I'm looking for a broadhead that will pack enough punch to knock the bird down and stay in the bird without blowing thru it. 

My set up is a solo cam bow set at 55 lb. Draw using a 400 gr carbon fiber arrow.

I would like to hear what you guys use and have used in the past that didn't work out so well and why it didn't work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

I used fixed blades for the first three I killed, placement. is. everything.
Study the "kill" targets.
Last two I got with fancy (at the time) Rage two blade heads. 
my rig (60# tribute always set up for 100g heads target/blade/blunt etc) 

Turkey is thee most challenging thing to hunt. period. If they could smell? NO ONE would ever be able to arrow one. Crazy exciting, first I killed- hiding in thicket with shooting lane to decoys- nearly gave me a heart attack. Ground blinds for the rest
dont forget, turkeys can see UV colors, so.....a camo cotton t-shirt glows like it was under black light.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

forgot to add, "punch" has NOTHING to do with killing turks and bows, worth repeating: its *all* about placement.
I went with two others who crippled what they shot at thinking all they had to do was puncture the bird. Wound up wasting MY limited hunting time helping THEM track a poorly shot, never recovered animal. One of the goofs got banned off my property when after looking for 15 minutes said "well, lets just go set up again"
good luck! you'll be hooked!!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I've killed probably 20 turkey's in my years of hunting them and your correct about shot placement being the most important thing. In the past when I bow hunted them I always tried to pin down the bird so I wouldn't have to chase it down after the shot. I'm just curious about these new mechanical broadheads. Are they all what there cracked up to be or are they just a waste of money? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

pinned down? I'm on the ground, I got spotted in a tree stand during deer season so much never thought about trying that. 
All mine were clean pass thru's, furthest bird ran maybe...15 yards, two just flapped like crazy and died as I ran up to them. 
the rage, again, for me, seemed to kill faster than the age old fixed thunderheads I used for years and years.
I found, for me, the rage 2's and my field points hit so close as to not bother adjusting the sights once I tweaked limbs a tiny bit. 
Impact from 10 to 30 yards the rages hit 1/2" high at most. You will need to spend time shuffling the rest left and right, screwing with the limbs a bit but it was a piece of cake getting the mechanicals hitting the field points POI in 20ish minutes at most. 


I also shot groundhogs with the mechs, 58 yards being the furthest one to date- I'd practice to 60 yards often enough to not even think twice about shooting that far for varmints, rabbits. They take two steps when you release, its a clean miss..turk/deer takes a step now you're feeding coyotes.

"for me" I just do that, cause its what has worked, for me, your mileage may vary


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Mechanicals work great. But as stated earlier it's more about shot placement than anything. I do like the wide mechanicals. They cut a larger hole, and the increased surface area transfers more kinetic energy to the bird. I've dropped them in their tracks before.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm looking more for information on broadhead brands guys. I know where to put my shot at on the bird and all of that stuff, just looking for the cold hard facts on broadheads. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like Rockets myself, but I usually shoot several brands of broadheads every season depending on the situation and what I plan on shooting. I know what shoots straight out of bow, and I stick with those brands. Some are fixed, some are mechanical. I can kill a deer or turkey with about any broadhead sold on the market as long as I tune it during the summer. I shoot 72 pounds and limit shots to 30 yards. Every brand of broadhead that I have used on deer blows right thru the deer. I concentrate on practice and patience to kill an animal way more than what brand of broadhead I'm shooting. I'm not saying that anyone on here doesn't do the same, but so many people seem to think that there is some magical broadhead out there that will work miracles.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nap gobbler getter. Blunt nose with a 1.5" 3 blade cut. Shot placement is everything. I wait til the bird is broadside. For right and left just go straight up from the legs. For up and down dead center from the top of the back to the bottom of the belly. That shot will punch through both thighs and center punch the vitals. This is much more reliable than foam turky targets which vary on 10 ring locations. The kill zone is about the size of a tennis ball.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Nap gobbler getter. Blunt nose with a 1.5" 3 blade cut. Shot placement is everything. I wait til the bird is broadside. For right and left just go straight up from the legs. For up and down dead center from the top of the back to the bottom of the belly. That shot will punch through both thighs and center punch the vitals. This is much more reliable than foam turky targets which vary on 10 ring locations. The kill zone is about the size of a tennis ball.


I was wondering if anyone had tried these broadheads. I looked at them the other day and the reviews were good on them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

SlabSlayR said:


> I was wondering if anyone had tried these broadheads. I looked at them the other day and the reviews were good on them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have had good luck with them. The blunt nose also helps IMO. Before that I would use an adder point behind a 3 blade 100 gain muzzy fixed head. It gives the extra shock.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

I've heard that they have a bad habit of prematurely opening up in flight. Have you had any issues with it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Zero issues for me.


----------

